# Information please (Husbands Schedule at new Posting)



## Siggywife (17 May 2006)

I was wondering if some of yous cant help figure out what my Dh schedule maybe like when we get to Edmonton.. He is posted to 2 Service Battalion.. I would like to get an idea of how often he will be away..This will determine if I need to quit my job or just get a transfer.. Any information will be greatly appreciated.. Thank you

Siggy


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 May 2006)

Well, to start with, if he's posted to 2 Svc, and living in Edmonton, he's got about a 4 day commute to work, so, get a nice small car.... ;D


----------



## Siggywife (17 May 2006)

I wasnt sure if it were 1 or 2.. So please excuse the error...


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2006)

I'm sure by now you have figured out that "schedule" is a relative term in the military that is usualy preceeded  by the words "ever changing"  ;D


----------



## 392 (17 May 2006)

If you don't like his "schedule", wait five minutes because it'll probably change....


----------



## paracowboy (17 May 2006)

take this with a grain of salt, I'm not actually in 1 Svc BN:

From what I've seen of them, though, they are very busy, and they go to the field a *lot * to practice doing my job, for some odd reason. 

Hang on, I'll go ask my neighbour.


----------



## Siggywife (18 May 2006)

FIRST of all I ain't no spring chicken so back off with the idiotic replies.. I am well aware of the ever so changing ways of of the military... 

SECONDLY this regards the welfare of my family and the possibly of losing a great job...

and LASTLY if you don't have something nice to say THEN don't say it all...

Thank you paracowboy for answering my question... I do appreciate your help.. We were in Kingston for many years and their idea of field work was a regular day with "DIFFERENT" things to do but he was home in the evenings and I was able to work around "his" schedule.. This will be different for us..After four tours, and short break going back will surely uproot us again..

Siggy


----------



## swahili (18 May 2006)

Siggy, I don't think you should have taken the comments in a negative way. They weren't poking fun at you but - at the military 

My hubbys return date has been changed ohhhhhhhh, about 15 times... verbally and officially and unofficially and such... 

I'm going to assume (and, that's all I can do) is that every place is different in terms of what to expect.... especially if the job is one that changes so much. 

I wouldn't base the decision you make on the welfare of your family on anything someone says here... there's hearsay and maybe 1 000 000 different "schedules" that people have had in the past and are not applicable any longer. The best bet is maybe ask your husband to contact someone he'll be working directly with over there, to get an idea of what he can expect. Not sure if people can do that but - it's a suggestion.

I've learned quickly in life that you must learn to laugh at things, especially with the military. It's a quirky world full of quirky people... no matter if you've been in it 3 years (like myself) or 20...  Good luck, swahili


----------



## Siggywife (19 May 2006)

I have seen a trend lately that any wife wo asked questions have been faced the negeative and sarcastic remarks... I just wanted to make sure that I for one wont tolerate that.. 

I tend to laugh things off and do understand my mistakes, driving four days to get to Pet..Now that was funny.. ;D

I dont believe in paying for childcare..The reason for my inquiry.. But I have decided to wait this one out since no body seems to know..I was hoping possibly someone was in there that may give a clue.. but I guess I am looking at this the wrong way...  ??? .. 

Oh well.. back to the drawing board... 

Siggy


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2006)

swahili said:
			
		

> I wouldn't base the decision you make on the welfare of your family on anything someone says here... there's hearsay and maybe 1 000 000 different "schedules" that people have had in the past and are not applicable any longer. The best bet is maybe ask your husband to contact someone he'll be working directly with over there, to get an idea of what he can expect. Not sure if people can do that but - it's a suggestion.


A few morsels of excellent advice there.  Usually on a Posting, to a 'Good' Unit, that Unit will have appointed a 'sponsor' for the incoming member.  A person from his workplace, often of the same rank and marital status, to talk to and show him the ropes.  Often that person is given the others particulars so that they can contact them prior to their posting and perhaps tee up appointments, transportation, or any other item of concern that could be helpful in the move.  Always nice to have someone knowledgeable take the incoming person around and assist in their Inclearance.  

Sometimes this 'system' works very well, sometimes it doesn't/doesn't exist.


----------



## simysmom99 (19 May 2006)

My friend's dh is in 1 Svc as a mechanic.  He seems quite busy most of the time, and tends to stay late at work a lot.  Edmonton is a very busy base in general, and being as Svc backs up most units, I imagine your dh could very well be quite busy and doing lots of field work.  Edmonton is a huge fan of playing in Wainwright and Suffield.
Whatever the case, welcome to Edmonton!  We have a great base here, and lots of friendly folks to talk to.  Are you living on base?
Audra


----------



## Hunter (19 May 2006)

Perhaps I'm disproving the sayng 'there's no such thing as a stupid question', but what is a dH?


----------



## Pea (19 May 2006)

Dear Husband


----------



## Siggywife (21 May 2006)

Thanks for the info.. After our short stay here which was supposed to be 2 to 3 years static after four months we were told we are leaving.. After buying a house : So the house is now on the market hopefully sold soon..As the clock is ticking for DH to leave.. If we sell the house within the next month then we will be joining him and possibly buying in Alberta within 30 minute commute to the base...If the house later then a temporary Q for us is our other option.. But the wait list for Q's is lengthy.. DH is looking forward to back to the Field as static has been rather null and void.. 

Thank you for the welcome.. I am looking forward to going seeing whats on the other side of Ontario ;D

Siggy


----------



## Booked_Spice (21 May 2006)

Hello Siggywife,


I am going to respond not to your husbands job because honestly I have no idea. I live in the q's in edmonton and I do not think their is a waiting list because there are lots of q's that are empty on base. I am not sure what kind of house you are looking for but that may take some time due to the market in Edmonton. We have been looking for over a year however we want to buy an acreage. 

Other then that.. I wish you luck


----------



## paracowboy (21 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Hang on, I'll go ask my neighbour.


so, I asked around a bit, and the general consensus is that they're quite busy. Now, that said, I don't make any suggestions as to quitting your job, or anything drastic. Without knowing what your husband does, specifically, I can't pin it down too much.

They go to the field about twice a year for approx 3 - 4 weeks, apparently, each spring and fall. They often go for a week here, 3 weeks there, throughout the year to support us, the Strats, 1VP, etc on our Exercises. And then, there are the overseas deployments that are coming from here. Once that shifts focus elsewhere, I should think their OPTEMPO will slow.

Basically: I got nuthin'. Welcome to Edmonton.


----------



## Siggywife (23 May 2006)

Well thanks for the info anyways.. Like I said before Kingston's idea of an exercise is a regular days work with some "different" stuff to do.. I guess the only thing to do is sit and wait.. Basically what I have been doing for the last ten years... LOL .. 

As far as the empty Q's go.. and the wait list is for renovations or Q's waiting for renovations..its an on going thing plus they must have a certain number of Q's empty of availability for late arrivals.. or something like that... I hope we don't have to use that option but we will wait and see... and wait somemore..  ;D

Thanks for the warm welcome.. now I only hope I cant get out of Halifax..

Siggy


----------



## swahili (23 May 2006)

Off topic a tad here, but - paracowboy, you said that the military "shifts" its focus from one area to another (I'm assuming locations, right?) for overseas deployments?

Any idea what the next area will be heavy with deployment? We just got posted to Pet and I really, really, really, really (er, REALLY) don't want him to have to go again any time soon (he's returning within the month)...  we're just hoping he won't get stuck going again sooner than later... though, obviously, the military is like this lottery system where you can quickly become the winner (or loser!)... no method to the madness sometimes 

Thanks....


----------



## paracowboy (23 May 2006)

swahili said:
			
		

> Off topic a tad here, but - paracowboy, you said that the military "shifts" its focus from one area to another (I'm assuming locations, right?) for overseas deployments?


as best it can, yes. The army won't just continually draw pers from, say, Petawawa, for every deployment.



> Any idea what the next area will be heavy with deployment?


 nope. I don't think the army knows right now, with all the juggling it has to do.  



> We just got posted to Pet and I really, really, really, really (er, REALLY) don't want him to have to go again any time soon (he's returning within the month)...


  if he's just coming back from a deployment, he ain't goin' anywhere for quite a while. Many moons.



> no method to the madness sometimes


 oh, there's a method. Never doubt the method. The method is sound. The method has been proven. The method will save us all. Oh, wait....no, there isn't. I forgot. You're right. ;D


----------



## swahili (23 May 2006)

Thanks Paracowboy - with only like, 3 or 4 years until retirement, going away isn't exactly something we want to see though, I'm betting they'll get their money's worth out of him another one or two more times before then...   :warstory:

Until next time (ohhhhhhh, and I'm sure there will be!)

swahili


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

a schedul????  what is that... we have never had one.... it changes all the time.. once you get here, he will have to figure tht one out, then you can decide about your caree..

ang


----------

